# save et restore Winclone



## Claude.FR.CH (1 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour,
je vais devoir changer le disque dur de mon macBookPro et je veux le remplacer par un SSD. actuellement j'ai ma partition Mac et une de Boot Camp, pour la partition Mac pas de problème pour sauvegarder et restaurer avec Super Duper, mais pour la partition Boot Camp ?, j'ai vu que l'on pouvait la sauvegarder avec Winclone, mais comment je la restore, faut'il refaire une partition Boot Camp, ou cela ce fait automatiquement lors de la restauration ??
Merci d'avance pour vos conseil.


----------



## subsole (1 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour
Regarde ce fil ===> https://forums.macg.co/threads/comment-fonctionne-winclone-dans-la-pratique.1310791/


----------



## Claude.FR.CH (3 Octobre 2019)

subsole a dit:


> Bonjour
> Regarde ce fil ===> https://forums.macg.co/threads/comment-fonctionne-winclone-dans-la-pratique.1310791/



merci beaucoup


----------



## Claude.FR.CH (15 Octobre 2019)

Re bonjour, je viens d'acheter Winclone 7.3.4, et je l'ai installé sur mon Mac Book Pro, je suis avec le system Sierra. J'ai lancer la sauvegarde image de ma partition Boot Camp sur un
disque externe, il démarre puis il s'arrête et me met le message suivant:







Que puis-je faire ?

Au démarrage de la copie la partition Boot Camp disparaît


----------



## Locke (15 Octobre 2019)

Claude.FR.CH a dit:


> J'ai lancer la sauvegarde image de ma partition Boot Camp sur un
> disque externe, il démarre puis il s'arrête et me met le message suivant:


Je ne sais pas exactement ce que tu fais, mais une sauvegarde d'une partition Windows installée avec Assistant Boot Camp se résume à la sauvegarde sous la forme d'un gros fichier ayant comme extension .winclone. Là, tu fais quoi exactement ?

Tu as une vidéo officielle de l'éditeur sur YouTube et dans ton cas de figure pour faire une sauvegarde la vidéo commence à 51 secondes...


----------



## Claude.FR.CH (15 Octobre 2019)

Bien je fait comme indiquer sur la vidéo, il me crée un fichiers .winclone sur mon disque, puis il plante en mettant le message d'erreur, la partition Boot Camp fait 85 GB et sur le disque de sauvegarde il reste 500gb, donc largement suffisant


----------



## zeltron54 (15 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour,

J'ai déjà eu ce problème, il s'agissait chez moi d'une erreur disque.
J'ai démarré sous windows et j'ai fait un chkdsk /F   sur la partition bootcamp, après les réparations effectuées, plus de problème de clonage...


----------



## Claude.FR.CH (15 Octobre 2019)

Si j'ai bien compris je démarre windows qui est dans la partition Boot Camp, mais comment je fait ce chkdsk/F, le /F c'est quoi ?


----------



## zeltron54 (15 Octobre 2019)

C'est à taper dans l'invite de commande (l 'équivalent du terminal mac) qui doit être démarrer en mode administrateur...
Tu trouveras pleins de tuto sur le net (tu cherches  CHKDSK) voir là par exemple : https://www.commentcamarche.net/faq/3755-checkdisk-chkdsk-sous-windows-10-8-7


----------



## Claude.FR.CH (15 Octobre 2019)

J'ai essayer, mais il me dit que je n'ai pas les privilèges suffisants et que je doit invoquer cet utilitaire dans un mode d'exécution élevé, j'ai tapé la commande chkdsk c: /F

Que faire ?


----------



## zeltron54 (15 Octobre 2019)

Il faut ouvrir l'invite de commande en mode administrateur, lancer la commande, une fenêtre te demande d'ex"cuter cette commande au démarrage tu acceptes et tu redémarres sur windows et le travail se fait.

Je te dis tout ça de mémoire alors à quelques nuances prés !!! 

Je vais chercher sur le net si je te trouve un tuto plus parlant (mais quel windows  7, 8 ou 10)


----------



## Claude.FR.CH (15 Octobre 2019)

Merci, j'ai Windows 7, mais comment se mettre en mode administrateur ?


----------



## zeltron54 (15 Octobre 2019)

trouvé ça:

Menu Démarrer, dans la barre blanche "Rechercher"
Tape cmd, dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvre avant l'envoi clic droit sur cmd.exe, Exécuter en tant qu'administrateur.
Dans l'invite qui s'ouvre, copie et colle cette ligne. Code : Tout sélectionner chkdsk c: /F/R.


----------



## Claude.FR.CH (15 Octobre 2019)

Merci, je vais essayer, la j'ai voulu fermer windows et il me met 18 mises à jour, alors je suis en attente


----------



## zeltron54 (15 Octobre 2019)

Malheureusement je ne pas tester , je suis passé en windows 10 ....


----------



## Claude.FR.CH (15 Octobre 2019)

OK mais moi pas envie. ma fille la sur son PC, mais je n'aime pas


----------



## Claude.FR.CH (15 Octobre 2019)

Voila j'ai réussi à me mettre en mode administrateur, et lancer la commande chkdsk c: /F/R, cela va être long. Dans mes rechercheet j'ai trouvé cela :

Généralités En tant que pratique de maintenance, vous devez toujours exécuter chkdsk sous Windows avant de créer une image Winclone et de réduire ou d’agrandir le système de fichiers Boot Camp. Chkdsk est une application Windows interne ...

Alors je touche du bois pour que cela fonctionne, on verra demain...


----------



## Claude.FR.CH (15 Octobre 2019)

Voila, ça à marché enfin j'espère, car ma partition Boot Camp fait 85 GB et l'image disque ne fait que 32 GB, est ce normal, il compresse les données ??

Partition 85 GB, utilisé 73 GB


----------



## zeltron54 (15 Octobre 2019)

Oui il compresse bien les données.
Pour la restauration, il faut que la partition qui recevra le clone soit exactement de la même taille que celle d'origine. Si plus petite bien sur pas possible, si plus grande elle est réduite lors de la restauration est la différence est perdue... c'est ce qu'il m'est arrivée (pas grave pas beaucoup d'écart!).


----------



## Claude.FR.CH (15 Octobre 2019)

Super, encore un grand merci, je doit recevoir mon disque SSD cette semaine, je vous tiendrai au courant


----------



## Claude.FR.CH (19 Octobre 2019)

Bonsoir, voila j'ai installé mon nouveau disque SSD, et voudrai remettre la sauvegarde faite avec Winclone, je démarre assistant bootcamp, et la j'ai 2 cases cochés, et il me demande de mettre une clef USB, bon moi j'aimerai juste créer une partition pour remettre la sauvegarde, comment je fait ??


----------



## Locke (19 Octobre 2019)

Claude.FR.CH a dit:


> Bonsoir, voila j'ai installé mon nouveau disque SSD, et voudrai remettre la sauvegarde faite avec Winclone, je démarre assistant bootcamp, et la j'ai 2 cases cochés, et il me demande de mettre une clef USB, bon moi j'aimerai juste créer une partition pour remettre la sauvegarde, comment je fait ??


Si tu as fait correctement une sauvegarde avec Winclone, tu n'as pas besoin de passer par Assistant Boot Camp. Tu lances Utilitaire et tu réserves une taille de partition en choisissant impérativement le format MS-DOS (FAT32). Grosse mise en garde, pour la taille de la partition qui sera réservée, il faudra qu'elle ait la taille exacte au moment de la sauvegarde, l'idéal est d'ajouter 1 ou 2 Go comme le préconise l'éditeur... https://support.twocanoes.com/hc/en-us/articles/203407837-Create-a-Boot-Camp-Partition

Tu donnes un nom explicite comme BOOTCAMP dans le format FAT32 et c'est tout, ne sélectionne rien d'autre. Une fois fait, tu quittes Utilitaire de disque, tu lances Winclone et l'option de Restauration en sélectionnant la partition BOOTCAMP. Durant la restauration le logiciel fera à la volée la conversion au format NTFS. Si tu suis les indications préconisées par l'éditeur, il n'y aura aucun problème, ce que j'ai fait de nombreuses fois.


----------



## Claude.FR.CH (19 Octobre 2019)

Ok, je vais essayer tout à l'heure, mais je vais faire avant une sauvegarde du System


----------



## Claude.FR.CH (19 Octobre 2019)

Aie je ne sait plus exactement la taille de la partition, et je ne peut plus contrôler vu que j'ai changé le disque


----------



## Locke (19 Octobre 2019)

Claude.FR.CH a dit:


> Aie je ne sait plus exactement la taille de la partition, et je ne peut plus contrôler vu que j'ai changé le disque


Alors tu es très mal parti, car si tu mets une taille inférieure, c'est le plantage assuré et Windows ne démarrera jamais. Et l'ancien disque, tu ne peux pas le mettre dans un boîtier USB pour vérifier la taille ?


----------



## Claude.FR.CH (19 Octobre 2019)

Et si je met plus ?, il me semble que j'avais 80G GB, ou alors je remonte mon disque en externe et je calcul la partition du mac et la déduit par rapport au disque


----------



## Locke (19 Octobre 2019)

Claude.FR.CH a dit:


> Et si je met plus ?


En mettre plus ne pose aucun problème, bien au contraire, mais soit sur de ton coup. Il serait plus raisonnable de vérifier en reconnectant ton ancien disque dur dans un boîtier USB.


----------



## Claude.FR.CH (19 Octobre 2019)

Bon, je vais faire le calcul en le mettant en disque externe, mais par exemple si je met une partition de 100MB, je ne risque rien ? si par exemple s'il avait 80-85GB


----------



## Locke (20 Octobre 2019)

Claude.FR.CH a dit:


> si je met une partition de 100MB, je ne risque rien ? si par exemple s'il avait 80-85GB


Disons que c'est plutôt 100 Go. Si auparavant la partition était de 80/85 Go, il n'y aura aucun problème, il faut par défaut mettre un peu plus, mais jamais moins.


----------



## Claude.FR.CH (20 Octobre 2019)

Merci m'en vais faire ça dans la journée , je te tiendrai au courant, en attendant bon dimanche...


----------



## Locke (20 Octobre 2019)

Après il est possible d'agrandir/rétrécir la partition Windows avec *CampTune* qui ne fonctionnera que sous macOS et c'est le seul logiciel. Et non, il n'y a rien en gratuit.


----------



## zeltron54 (20 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour,

Comme dit au #19 si tu fait une partition trop grande, le retro-clonage se fait, mais la taille de la partition est réduite à la valeur d'origine, et le reste est perdu et, (pour moi), je n'ai pas réussi à le récupérer, cette partie est devenu invisible aussi bien depuis macos que depuis windows.

Si tu ne peux plus voir la taille de l'ancienne partition, tu peux retro-cloner sur une plus partition grande, une fois fait, tu peux relever la taille, puis tout effacer et recommencer avec la bonne taille...

@Locke 
avec camptune on peut agrandir /rétrécir la partition windows une fois que celle-ci est installée (en NTFS), mais je ne pense pas que l'on puisse récupérer la part devenue invisible.


----------



## Claude.FR.CH (20 Octobre 2019)

Super, merci fonctionne parfaitement


----------



## Locke (20 Octobre 2019)

Claude.FR.CH a dit:


> Super, merci fonctionne parfaitement


On se disait aussi et c'est tant mieux.


----------

